# Need ideas for drama student



## Cely (Aug 19, 2009)

Hey everyone, 
I am going to be taking pictures of a high school senior, and she is really involved in drama, and she wanted to incorporate this into the majority of her shots. I have a few ideas but I am open to other ideas too. She wants to do most of her pictures in a studio so keep that in mind. 
Thanks again!


----------



## Village Idiot (Aug 19, 2009)

Costumes from previous performances? Dramatic lighting? Non standard poses and facial expressions...like not all smiles and rainbows type pictures, if you know what I mean.

Use of props and such. Maybe a friend or fellow actor to do a photo or two with.


----------



## Goontz (Aug 19, 2009)

Village Idiot said:


> Costumes from previous performances? Dramatic lighting? Non standard poses and facial expressions...like not all smiles and rainbows type pictures, if you know what I mean.
> 
> Use of props and such. Maybe a friend or fellow actor to do a photo or two with.


I agree with VI. Some props might work, my immediate thought being the typical comedy and tragedy masks, though I don't know how well those would be integrated.  I think non-standard poses and expressions would work really well for a drama student and would also come pretty naturally, thus making it easier for yourself.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Aug 19, 2009)

How about recreating some famous sculptures such as Rodin's The Thinker, the Statue of Liberty, the Little Mermaid, etc.? The problem is coming up with props. And with that in mind, the easiest would be to get her into characters she played if she can borrow whatever she would need from the school.


----------



## Goontz (Aug 19, 2009)

A thought that I had regarding costumes: This might depend on the purpose of the photos. I'm guessing they're senior portraits, but what will they be doing with them? My point being that while a past costume might be a great reminder of the past for her, a picture of her dressed as something completely different probably isn't the best thing to send out to Grandma and Grandpa or to use for graduation invitations and such.


----------



## Yemme (Aug 19, 2009)

Drama..... Mmmmm... to evoke an emotion through the lens.

Pain and agony... Tears... Mascara.  No need for a set.. Maybe some dead flowers to represent lost love.  

Horror.. If she has a makeup artist friend to do some scars or even just fake blood...

Happiness... Anything colored, brightness... Actually choose just one color scheme.  If no funds just find somethings white at the salvation army and dye them what ever color works for her.

Passion ... portrait from the neck/chest up... That's on her... It has to be in her eyes.

Movement... A dance pose ... if she dances... Get the ballet shoes.

Ok... That's the only gibberish I can come up with.

Oh and make an attempt if she'll do nudity (blocked by body parts) .  You'll know if your able to or not.


----------



## MelissaMarieImagery (Aug 19, 2009)

See if you can find some fabric to bunch up on either side of her to look like "curtains" on stage 

The Drama masks of happyness and sadness are also interesting and you could perhaps do something with those. 

Use a "spotlight" type of lighting so it looks like she is on stage


Good luck! Post the shots!!!!


----------



## Cely (Aug 19, 2009)

All great ideas. However, I am sorry that I didnt point it out, but these are senior pictures. I was thinking about something with the masks also. 

I talked to her the other day and she told me that she wanted me to capture her blowing glitter at the camera. I agreed to it as long as I could use my telephoto (to make sure none of that glitter gets on my lens!) 

Thanks for all the ideas everyone, I definitely will keep them in mind. She told me she was bringing some of her own props so I have a surprise.

Keep bringing your thoughts and ideas if you have them please!


----------



## musicaleCA (Aug 19, 2009)

My idea is to have fun. Sounds like it'll be an interesting shoot for you; a bit removed from the norm of senior portraits. Might even come out with some _really_ cool ones to add to your port. ^.^

Have fun.


----------



## Mike_E (Aug 20, 2009)

Have a look here..  glamour portraits in the classic hollywood mode by mark a. vieira

or look up George Hurrell.


----------



## Village Idiot (Aug 20, 2009)

I love film noir type photography. Hard lighting with classy dime pieces.


----------

